# Time FLIES!!!



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2019)

My only son is now 61 years old! I was just 21 when a girlfriend and I made him. Gawd!  I am still here?


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2019)

My oldest son is the same age Jim. He will retire from the Post Office Department next year. Where did the time go?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2019)

Pappy said:


> My oldest son is the same age Jim. He will retire from the Post Office Department next year. Where did the time go?


 It seems like yesterday at times and others it seems eons ago.


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2019)

Do you realise that your children are the same age as us younger seniors, and older than some too....?


Now does that make you feeel even OLDER ? ...you're welcome.... :holymoly:...I hope I'm still around and in relatively good nick when my daughter reaches my age... got 20 years to go before she's 63...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Do you realise that your children are the same age as us younger seniors, and older than some too....?
> 
> 
> Now does that make you feeel even OLDER ? ...you're welcome.... :holymoly:...I hope I'm still around and in relatively good nick when my daughter reaches my age... got 20 years to go before she's 63...


 But honey, you gotta lotta living to do, lots of happy times, sad times...I don't regret being old, it's how one pays their dues in this world.  You'll be fine, just enjoy the ride...


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> But honey, you gotta lotta living to do, lots of happy times, sad times...I don't regret being old, it's how one pays their dues in this world.  You'll be fine, just enjoy the ride...




With a dodgy back which won't let me do everything I want  and currently a very painful knee...I may not be old in the great scheme, but some days I feel a hundred.... nthego:


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> With a dodgy back which won't let me do everything I want  and currently a very painful knee...I may not be old in the great scheme, but some days I feel a hundred.... nthego:


I'm sorry hon, you are too young for those symptoms...


----------



## White Rabbit (May 14, 2019)

AZ Jim I applaud you for being here and on an internet forum interacting with others when your son is only 3 years younger than myself. I have actually had people ask me being 64 years old if I know how to use the internet. I think it is great and I hope that I can be around and interacting in technology whatever it may be in 20 years from now.


----------



## twinkles (May 15, 2019)

my oldest son is 65 he is getting old  (lol)


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2019)

I visited my step-father and mother (she's 95) a few weeks ago, and she asked how old I was.  She couldn't believe her youngest child is 72.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2019)

Jim, I just did the math.  Your GF had him in 1957?  if it's not too personal a question, I'd like to ask what that entire experience was like for you.  The 1950s were not a time when young, pregnant, unmarried women were accepted by their families or society at large.


----------



## Trade (May 15, 2019)

Here's my theory on why time seems to speed up as we get older. 

When you are 16 and you look back to when you were 12 it seems like forever ago. That's because those 4 years are 1/4 of your entire life. 


But when you are 72 and look back 4 years to when you were 68 it seems like a very short time because those 4 years are only 1/18 of your life. 

Like I said, it's a theory. I don't have any evidence to back it up.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Jim, I just did the math.  Your GF had him in 1957?  if it's not too personal a question, I'd like to ask what that entire experience was like for you.  The 1950s were not a time when young, pregnant, unmarried women were accepted by their families or society at large.


I'd rather not rehash it.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I'd rather not rehash it.



I understand and apologize for asking.  Those were probably difficult times.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 15, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I understand and apologize for asking.  Those were probably difficult times.


No need to apologize.  No harm done.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2019)

I had my son and daughter a bit later in life. My son will be 43 in October and my daughter was just 41. I see flecks of gray in their hair and can't quite believe their ages. What I do love as they age, are traits my Mom and Dad had. They seem more pronounced as they get older and it makes me happy that I passed on these traits to them. Every once in awhile they will say something or move in a certain way and it's like my Mom and Dad are still with me.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 16, 2019)

From "Time" by Pink Floyd..

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
Fritter and waste the hours in an offhand way.
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way.
Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain.
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today.
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you.
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun.
So you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
Racing around to come up behind you again.
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older,
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death.

Every year is getting shorter never seem to find the time.
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time is gone, the song is over,
Thought I'd something more to say.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2019)

Time does seem to go so fast the older you get. I was married 4yrs before I had my first child because my Husband got drafted right before we got married and he didn't want me to have a baby while he was in the service. So my oldest child my son will be 49yrs old in October and 
my daughter came 7yrs later so she just turned 42yrs old. What really amazes me is that my oldest grandchild just turned 23yrs old a few days ago.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2019)

I just  read  HollyDolly's   post  (above).  She must be related  to  "Vlad,  the  Impaler".


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2019)

Trade said:


> Here's my theory on why time seems to speed up as we get older.
> 
> When you are 16 and you look back to when you were 12 it seems like forever ago. That's because those 4 years are 1/4 of your entire life.
> 
> ...



Well, remember when you were 15 1/2 and it would be six months til you could get a driver's license?  That six months was six years long.  Not to mention the last month before school let out.....at least a year long.

Now, I'll read that something happened 10 years ago and it feels like yesterday.....   Sigh.


----------



## Gary O' (May 21, 2019)

I still don’t accept that 1969 was 50 years ago

Hell, ’99 was 20 years ago!

Y2K my butt



......and 70 years ago, I was racing with several others, for the prize

somewhere in this cabin in ZigZag OR








Hey, that's back when completion was vital

Still, I managed a selfie


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2019)

Time, when you're old...  nthego:


----------



## Kris148 (May 25, 2019)

I was over at my older brother's place for our monthly lunch/catch up when he handed me a largish bag. On inspection I found it contained a stack of  photo albums belonging to my deceased mother. We were leafing thru some pics from the 70s and mused " where did the past 40 years go". They have flown and suddenly we both find ourselves in our 60s.


----------

